# What have you been doing lately that is not Knife related?



## Edge (Jun 8, 2022)

I was looking at the other threads and didn't see one about other areas of interest. There are some threads of audio, or tennis or drinking. 
But this is just for what have you been doing lately? It may be a mix of things.

For me I like long drives in the country and listening to audiobooks. 

What about you? What have you been doing lately?


----------



## ethompson (Jun 8, 2022)

My only other hobby is golf, haven’t had a ton of time for that lately, but try and get out there when I can


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 8, 2022)

Outside of work my 9 year old more than monopolizes my time -- early mornings as well as late afternoons/ evenings. So I guess when not taking him to various practices, etc. I've mainly been watching really bad YouTube videos by people who seem to do nothing but play video games or come up with silly challenges/ situations that only 8-10 years old can appreciate. And the YouTubers all seem to be barely 20 years old and drive Lamborghinis...


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 8, 2022)

aside from work home roasting espresso, and obviously audio keep me busy in the few hours hour 6 year old is not around....


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 8, 2022)

Taking our new (as of March 2021) dog to school, and walking and training him. He is a now roughly 18-month-old Border Collie x Australian Cattle Dog cross and as is typical for those breeds (and several other herding breeds) he needs to be kept occupied. He is currently enrolled in a tracking dog class but we have previously gone through a couple levels of obedience and a beginning agility class. I may try to get him into a Treibball class in the fall.


----------



## Philip Yu (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## deltaplex (Jun 8, 2022)

4 kids (all under 8), 3 dogs, 3 cats, and slowly but surely turning our property into something that can be self sustaining.


----------



## Ochazuke (Jun 8, 2022)

Contemplating my life choices.


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2022)

Going to physical therapy for my broken 40 yr old body.


----------



## PeopleoftheSun (Jun 8, 2022)

Pickleball. Lots of pickleball.


----------



## TunaKing (Jun 8, 2022)

Work. So much work. Currently in a large healthcare system and about to finally finish training in a year but getting slammed by how COVID has really strained our healthcare system.

Other than that, raising a Shikoku puppy and always debating what knife to get next and whether I really do need it... Man I can't decide whether to pick up a takeda no hamono gyuto...


----------



## sansho (Jun 8, 2022)

tea, travel, music festival, fishing, gardening, pet servers (mostly for piracy)
also i guess cigars since i just came back with a few boxes of cubans


----------



## Terryy (Jun 9, 2022)

Bedroom renovation. I was tired of orange wallpapers and now we have gorgeous white ones.


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 9, 2022)

Justifying the purchase of a set of Demeyere frying pans. Will probably continue for some time...


----------



## RonB (Jun 9, 2022)

I built a dining table for a cousin.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jun 9, 2022)

Moving my daughter into her first self-owned house. Trying to get this year's crop of superhot peppers to grow despite a miserable Spring her in the U.S. Midwest.


----------



## cooktocut (Jun 9, 2022)

I’ve recently set some physical goals for myself. I want to be able to do two finger push-ups like Bruce Lee and be able to deadlift 500 lbs (so yes, long term goals).Oh and I’m 6’9” to boot so the long limbs make it a tad more difficult. Started in April doing 100 diamond push-ups a day, (5x a week) then in May I transitioned to 100 diamond and 100 knuckle each day. Now I’m still doing that but I’ve incorporated some pull ups (which I’m crap at, but plan on working up to 100 per day also). I bought a home gym, put nice flooring in the garage, and now I can deadlift and squat at home. My body feels great and my mind feels clear. Should’ve been doing all this ages ago. I’ve been active for a while but not very regimented until now.


----------



## deltaplex (Jun 9, 2022)

RonB said:


> I built a dining table for a cousin.
> 
> View attachment 183379
> 
> ...


Oak?


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 9, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> I’ve recently set some physical goals for myself. I want to be able to do two finger push-ups like Bruce Lee and be able to deadlift 500 lbs (so yes, long term goals).Oh and I’m 6’9” to boot so the long limbs make it a tad more difficult. Started in April doing 100 diamond push-ups a day, (5x a week) then in May I transitioned to 100 diamond and 100 knuckle each day. Now I’m still doing that but I’ve incorporated some pull ups (which I’m crap at, but plan on working up to 100 per day also). I bought a home gym, put nice flooring in the garage, and now I can deadlift and squat at home. My body feels great and my mind feels clear. Should’ve been doing all this ages ago. I’ve been active for a while but not very regimented until now.


Is that you Mr Bateman?


----------



## cooktocut (Jun 9, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Is that you Mr Bateman?


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 9, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 183383


I guess the joke rather falls flat if you never saw American Psycho.


----------



## cooktocut (Jun 9, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> I guess the joke rather falls flat if you never saw American Psycho.


Ahhh, gotcha


----------



## RonB (Jun 9, 2022)

I wish! My cousin bought the wood, and he chose pine which is soft and dings easily. He and his wife were happy, so that's all that counts.


deltaplex said:


> Oak?


----------



## Honerabi (Jun 9, 2022)

ian said:


> Going to physical therapy for my broken 40 yr old body.


Doing PT for arthoscopic hip replacement. Vast improvement, no pain.


----------



## Honerabi (Jun 9, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Justifying the purchase of a set of Demeyere frying pans. Will probably continue for some time...


Bought a GE Advantium induction stove as gas is being legislated out. Went for the Demeyere Atlantis cookware. Beautiful stuff, but $$$. Great control on the stovetop. The 11" fry pan is awesome, but heavy.
Miss the French copper and the water-heater fired wok.


----------



## stringer (Jun 9, 2022)

ian said:


> Going to physical therapy for my broken 40 yr old body.


We should start a club.


----------



## Honerabi (Jun 11, 2022)

Started shooting pool after a 40 yr hiatus. Had to wait 2 yrs for a local pool hall to finally open up. Four month order time for a McDermott. Anyone know anything about the carbon composite pool shafts?


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

Honerabi said:


> Started shooting pool after a 40 yr hiatus. Had to wait 2 yrs for a local pool hall to finally open up. Four month order time for a McDermott. Anyone know anything about the carbon composite pool shafts?



Used to have a McDermott back in the day.  Miss it sometimes.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Great thread. I journal a lot and am a collector/user of fountain pens. While there are threads on my other hobbies (audio, shooting, cooking, baking), I don't remember a watch one (very likely wrong). Anyways, been changing straps on a few of my IWC's and one Omega. We have two dachshunds that always keep me busy otherwise. Finally, searching for a job has me filling out cover letters and researching a lot these days.


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 12, 2022)

Honerabi said:


> Started shooting pool after a 40 yr hiatus. Had to wait 2 yrs for a local pool hall to finally open up. Four month order time for a McDermott. Anyone know anything about the carbon composite pool shafts?


And I thought that I've been playing little for some years. Those carbon shafts are much more low deflection than wooden ones and they stay straighter in a long run. I tried one couple of years ago and can say that my pocketing% went up but I couldn't get the same feeling/touch than with wooden shaft so didn't pull the tricker then. They are developing fast pace so maybe worth of trying again. I think most of the pro players are using those nowadays.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 12, 2022)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Great thread. I journal a lot and am a collector/user of fountain pens. While there are threads on my other hobbies (audio, shooting, cooking, baking), I don't remember a watch one (very likely wrong). Anyways, been changing straps on a few of my IWC's and one Omega. We have two dachshunds that always keep me busy otherwise. Finally, searching for a job has me filling out cover letters and researching a lot these days.


There is a watch thread


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 12, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> There is a watch thread


K


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2022)

When I'm not busy thinking about dinner or trolling audiophiles I'm trying to suck less at gardening..


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 12, 2022)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> K


Okay, I was being lazy  : What do you have on your wrist?


----------



## parbaked (Jun 12, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Okay, I was being lazy  : What do you have on your wrist?


FWIW, he's posted a number of times in the watch thread....


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 12, 2022)

parbaked said:


> FWIW, he's posted a number of times in the watch thread....


I had a severe traumatic brain injury. Not joking.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm obsessed with bass fishing off my kayak. funnest thing I've done in a long time. its challenging, frustrating as heck, and rewarding all rolled up into a gear-heavy activity. I have made new friends and seen great new areas. it all started with the damn pandemic. I asked myself, "hmm. what can I do that meets CDC social distancing criteria?"


----------



## bradmacmt (Jun 17, 2022)

Backpacking... always backpacking.


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

Since I still haven't fully recovered from the aftermath of an operation (and have at least 2 more ahead of me), my options are really very limited.

Most recently I wrote down my old cookbooks on the balcony and rearranged them.

When I'm not annoyed about online retailers, faulty goods and a lack of customer service... My latest negative experience is the realization that even inferior fakes of branded mechanical pencils are now being sold... in this specific case it was about a Pentel... .


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

ian said:


> Going to physical therapy for my broken 40 yr old body


Oh men, wait until you hit 50....then you'll long for your body 10 years ago...I know what I'm talking about....


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

RonB said:


> I built a dining table for a cousin.
> 
> View attachment 183379
> 
> ...


Good job! I would take one too


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> I’ve recently set some physical goals for myself. I want to be able to do two finger push-ups like Bruce Lee and be able to deadlift 500 lbs (so yes, long term goals).Oh and I’m 6’9” to boot so the long limbs make it a tad more difficult. Started in April doing 100 diamond push-ups a day, (5x a week) then in May I transitioned to 100 diamond and 100 knuckle each day. Now I’m still doing that but I’ve incorporated some pull ups (which I’m crap at, but plan on working up to 100 per day also). I bought a home gym, put nice flooring in the garage, and now I can deadlift and squat at home. My body feels great and my mind feels clear. Should’ve been doing all this ages ago. I’ve been active for a while but not very regimented until now.


Nice goals, nice home gym!

I'm so jealous, I've been weight training my whole life and I haven't been able to do anything for about a year! As long as my other two surgeries haven't been done, I'm not even allowed to carry a bucket of water... and how it looks after the surgeries is completely open.... I pray to God that I can strain myself again, sporty and job-wise !

Anyway, I just wanted to congratulate you on your gym and not whine about my problems!!

Pull-ups are a great complement to push-ups! And don't worry, you improve very quickly - I'll keep my fingers crossed for quick successes!


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

stringer said:


> We should start a club.


I'll be in as soon as I have my two follow-up surgeries behind me....so maybe by the end of the year...


----------



## parbaked (Jun 17, 2022)

I walk in circles and pick up poop. It’s been going on for years…


----------



## cooktocut (Jun 17, 2022)

KingShapton said:


> Nice goals, nice home gym!
> 
> I'm so jealous, I've been weight training my whole life and I haven't been able to do anything for about a year! As long as my other two surgeries haven't been done, I'm not even allowed to carry a bucket of water... and how it looks after the surgeries is completely open.... I pray to God that I can strain myself again, sporty and job-wise !
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks! I am learning to take advantage of my health while I have it, because as you've demonstrated, it's a hell of a blessing, and a shame to waste at that. Wishing you the best... the human body (and spirit) is a lot more resilient than doctors give credit for. I have no doubt that you will get back to exactly where you need to be.


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Hey, thanks! I am learning to take advantage of my health while I have it, because as you've demonstrated, it's a hell of a blessing, and a shame to waste at that. Wishing you the best... the human body (and spirit) is a lot more resilient than doctors give credit for. I have no doubt that you will get back to exactly where you need to be.


Thank you very much for your words, I am happy about any kind of motivation!!!!


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

@cooktocut 
: I have one or two more ideas that might help you to achieve your goals...

#1, look up Paul Wade's book Convict conditioning, it describes interesting variations of body-weight exercises, including push-ups and pull-ups. Lots of useful theory on this, I don't agree with everything but a lot of it is very good.

With a little searching you'll find it in pdf format so you don't have to buy it blindly. If you like it you can still buy it, at least that's how I think it is for me not to cheat an author out of money for his work.

No.2 is more of a thought, grip strength is often the limiting factor for deadlifts and I would imagine that grip strength/finger strength also plays a big role in the two finger push-ups?! Maybe you should also (in moderation) include grip strength training in your program?! As I said, in moderation, i.e. small quantities. It doesn't take much to achieve good results, too much is counterproductive.


----------



## e30Birdy (Jun 17, 2022)

This is what I did that is not knife related. GF didn't believe in social distancing so this beautiful little girl was born on 9 June.


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 17, 2022)

e30Birdy said:


> This is what I did that is not knife related. GF didn't believe in social distancing so this beautiful little girl was born on 9 June.
> View attachment 184757


Your GF didn't do anything wrong in terms of social distancing - there was only the obligation to wear a mouth and nose cover.... 

Jokes aside, congratulations on the sweet little girl!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 17, 2022)

Walking for exercise Hiking every week with group. 








After got melanoma some years ago stay out of sun amap. Put on sunblock. Was walking for exercise late afternoon, no upper body at all. Still overweight. Then pre diabetes & high cholesterol. Changed to healthy eating lost weight cholesterol & blood sugar back to normal. 

Upper body wasting away since don't surf anymore. So bought power bands. Started with weakest cord almost 2 years ago now up to third level cord. 

My home gym


----------



## e30Birdy (Jun 17, 2022)

KingShapton said:


> Your GF didn't do anything wrong in terms of social distancing - there was only the obligation to wear a mouth and nose cover....
> 
> Jokes aside, congratulations on the sweet little girl!


Haha no covers worn.. haha

Thanks bud i really needed this in my life and waited 39 years for this moment, she is my everything. Kulmbach will have another cutie running around but this one will know how to get on with a sharp knife. Boys beware


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 18, 2022)

Girls can learn to sharpen knives no problem 
Know that from first hand experience.


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 18, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Walking for exercise Hiking every week with group.
> View attachment 184779
> View attachment 184780
> 
> ...


I am always excited about your hiking achievements (and of course your wonderful pictures)!

Now I'm also excited about the pictures of your home gym, doing something for your body is so important!

You really have my respect for going through your training so consistently! Really good job!!

We already talked about the advantages of healthy eating in another thread, but the fact that you could also use it to get your cholesterol into the normal range was new to me.

I'm trying the same thing with my wife right now, she got a really serious call from our doctor about her cholesterol levels and I don't want anything to happen to her! So I suggested her to adjust her diet to mine (my levels are great and I'm still losing weight constantly) and to let the "garbage" out of her body that she likes to eat in between.

She's starting to see results, she started losing weight since the first week and I'm really looking forward to her next blood test in a few weeks, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 18, 2022)

There is so much miss information out there on internet. I found that with guys selling all kinds of remedies at expensive prices. 

I lost over 30# without even trying. Read two books on how to reverse type 2 diabetes through the food you eat.


----------



## e30Birdy (Jun 18, 2022)

I did Keto for 9 months with exercise. When we took a break at work for our soldiers that smoked we would do pushups to earn the break. Every week we added 5 to our total. I lost 88lbs and felt amazing.


----------



## cooktocut (Jun 18, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> There is so much miss information out there on internet. I found that with guys selling all kinds of remedies at expensive prices.
> 
> I lost over 30# without even trying. Read two books on how to reverse type 2 diabetes through the food you eat.


It was Hippocrates that said “all disease begins in the gut”. There are so many things that we eat that are killing us.


----------



## Se1ryu (Jun 18, 2022)

Edge said:


> I was looking at the other threads and didn't see one about other areas of interest. There are some threads of audio, or tennis or drinking.
> But this is just for what have you been doing lately? It may be a mix of things.
> 
> For me I like long drives in the country and listening to audiobooks.
> ...


watching the news, seeing the geopolitics happening in this world that we love and hope for the best for everyone.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 18, 2022)

This book used. Didn't even follow his meal plan. 




The other book was even more radical fasting etc. 

Got ideas from both books. Was pleased when found my cholesterol down too when looked up 20 cholesterol lowering foods, I was already using all of them Eggs used to get bad rap. My morning smoothe has frozen dark berries, half frozen banana, frozen mango, spirulina, flax meal, chia seeds, vegetable protein powder, almond milk. 

Cutting out all kinds of chips that I loved for snacks made big difference. Make things from scratch like salad dressing & humus. 
We eat salads every day. Eat eggs couple times a week. 

I was repairing old termite damage on roof beams with wood Bondo, blocked the ladder on steps so stable did repair fine when cleaning up tripped on step hand went into blocked stable ladder broke bone in my hand. Started rehab with gripping plastic substance doctor gave me. My hand still not 100% the power bands and plastic hand grippers helped get my hands strong again.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 18, 2022)

^or read Michael Pollan, his books should be at the thrift store everywhere by now ;-)
think it's 'title is 'in defense of food'

basic idea is eating as little processed food as possible (believe he describes it like 'food your granny would not recognize').


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 18, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> This book used. Didn't even follow his meal plan. View attachment 184882
> 
> 
> The other book was even more radical fasting etc.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the book, I will have a look!!

I'm sorry to hear about your injury, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you bring your hand back to 100% function! Keep working on it, it's only going to get better!

As far as training grip strength is concerned, I might have another tip for your hand, or some useful information that might help you?!

First of all, from my own experience I know that it is really important to train not only the closing of the hand, but also the opening, so to speak the antagonist. Here is a link to a pretty good product:






Expand-Your-Hand Bands







ironmind.com





You can also see it as a suggestion, such tapes can also be improvised. What is important is the idea behind it.

Under the following two links you will find a lot of information about grip strength training, also as a download. Even if your goals are different than the average customer of this company, you may benefit from the theoretical knowledge behind them for you and your goals.






Captains of Crush® Grippers FAQ







ironmind.com










Captains of Crush® Grippers







ironmind.com





Finally, a link on the subject of pinch-grip, the equipment can also be improvised here. But when I started to train pinch-grip, it really helped me.






Pinch grip tools







ironmind.com





Maybe this information and suggestions will help you a little further with your goal, at least I hope so!


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 18, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> It was Hippocrates that said “all disease begins in the gut”. There are so many things that we eat that are killing us.


as much as I like them old geezers, there also was a lot that they got very wrong... ;-)


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 18, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> ^or read Michael Pollan, his books should be at the thrift store everywhere by now ;-)
> think it's 'title is 'in defense of food'
> 
> basic idea is eating as little processed food as possible (believe he describes it like 'food your granny would not recognize').


Oh man, the description of the book reads as if the author is looking over my shoulder while I eat....I absolutely have to get this!


----------



## inferno (Jun 18, 2022)

Edge said:


> I was looking at the other threads and didn't see one about other areas of interest. There are some threads of audio, or tennis or drinking.
> But this is just for what have you been doing lately? It may be a mix of things.
> 
> For me I like long drives in the country and listening to audiobooks.
> ...



for me it has basically been trying to recover from some type of long corona **** for the last 1-1,5 years or so.

i'm out riding my bikes. i currently have 4 bikes. 1 chromag sakura, a lynskey ti cyclocross, a de rosa nuovo classico lugged brazed one and then finally a colnago master also lugged brazed one. (/edit: can't spell lynskey apparantly)

then i try to restore some razors once a week. or so. its mostly hand sanding stuff. fixing geometries etc.

listening to audio books.

i've made some DE razor handles at work when we have nothing to do.

testing different shaving brushes, DE razors, soaps. yeah its fun trying these out.

thinking about starting to make some music again with my modular synths.

allinall i'm quite happy to simply be alive. and my health is going upward, not downward!


----------



## Dominick Maone (Jun 18, 2022)

Honerabi said:


> Started shooting pool after a 40 yr hiatus. Had to wait 2 yrs for a local pool hall to finally open up. Four month order time for a McDermott. Anyone know anything about the carbon composite pool shafts?


I use a 12.9 or whatever Revo. Pretty nice. Took me a while to get used to the minimal deflection and squirt. Played with a Jensen, Nitti and then a Bender for years each. But how everyone here buys knives constantly, I used to buy and sell cues constantly. Still have about ten that I can’t or won’t sell. But play less than twice a year now. 

I make knives now, and actually haven’t bought a kitchen knife (was a Wustof set) in about ten years. 

I also kayak and paddle board pretty often.

And of course travel as much as possible. Finally going back to Europe after getting kicked out basically in March of 2020.


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 19, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> This book used. Didn't even follow his meal plan. View attachment 184882
> 
> 
> The other book was even more radical fasting etc.
> ...


The book has been ordered, thanks again for the tip.


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 19, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> ^or read Michael Pollan, his books should be at the thrift store everywhere by now ;-)
> think it's 'title is 'in defense of food'
> 
> basic idea is eating as little processed food as possible (believe he describes it like 'food your granny would not recognize').


The book has been ordered, thanks again for the tip.


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 24, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> ^or read Michael Pollan, his books should be at the thrift store everywhere by now ;-)
> think it's 'title is 'in defense of food'
> 
> basic idea is eating as little processed food as possible (believe he describes it like 'food your granny would not recognize').


I read the first part of the book, the book is really well written.

I already take most of them to heart, but the 64 rules and the thoughts behind them are really helpful and amusingly written. The book is a really good tip!


----------



## Honerabi (Jun 24, 2022)

Dominick Maone said:


> I use a 12.9 or whatever Revo. Pretty nice. Took me a while to get used to the minimal deflection and squirt. Played with a Jensen, Nitti and then a Bender for years each. But how everyone here buys knives constantly, I used to buy and sell cues constantly. Still have about ten that I can’t or won’t sell. But play less than twice a year now.
> 
> I make knives now, and actually haven’t bought a kitchen knife (was a Wustof set) in about ten years.
> 
> ...



Ten cues! Wow, you were a fanatic! Received the McDermott after a couple of weeks. They must have had it in stock. It's pretty nice with the inlay and wrap. A little too fancy. Interested in trying the composite shafts. Things have changed in 40 years! 

I have a collection of Wustofs, Henckels, Sabbatier, Dick, Forchner, Dexter-Russell, way too many. I've collected a few of the Japanese knives. I started with Shun. Since then I've picked up a few of the hand-made japanese knives made of the blue steel #2. I like the Damascus type, but had to cut it all off. 

I've managed to travel and see a lot of Europe, a little of Greece and Turkey. More recently I've been seeing S. and S.E. Asia. I have my sights on Raja Amphat , Indonesia next. 

Good luck in your travels!


----------



## chefwp (Jun 24, 2022)

e30Birdy said:


> Haha no covers worn.. haha
> 
> Thanks bud i really needed this in my life and waited 39 years for this moment, she is my everything. Kulmbach will have another cutie running around but this one will know how to get on with a sharp knife. Boys beware


I had my first at 39 too, best of luck, she's beautiful!


----------



## e30Birdy (Jun 24, 2022)

chefwp said:


> I had my first at 39 too, best of luck, she's beautiful!


Thank you so much. She is my everything, it's funny how your whole life changes in one second when they are born.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Jul 5, 2022)

Work work work, spending time qorh my daughter and playing elden ring. And adding a few knives to the collection. Hehe


----------

